# common brown froglet



## Bricked (Mar 3, 2010)

While my mate was is anglesea he cam across a dam that was about to dry up, and some tad poles in it. he brought them home and we have since determined that they are common brown froglets. Any info on keeping them? hes feeding the crickets and the tank has a filter. what should he do about a licence, or should he not bother ( i mean seriously, taking some tadpoles?)


Thanks for any help, Harry


----------



## Bricked (Mar 4, 2010)

Bump


----------



## froggyboy86 (Mar 5, 2010)

Hi Harry,

From what I can recall it is against the law to take native frogs from the wild in Victoria and keep them as pets. The authorities probably wont mind if one takes tadpoles (as long as they are not from a national park) and raise them to metamorphosis. But they will need to be released to where they were originally collected. 

They are easy frogs to keep, the only problem is finding food that is small enough for them to eat. The metamorph frogs are often less than 1cm in length.

Aaron


----------



## moosenoose (Mar 5, 2010)

I don't understand how they can police this. If I'm correct, and to my understanding, you don't need a license for these common brown tree frogs??? Someone feel free to correct me.


----------



## froggyboy86 (Mar 5, 2010)

You don't need a licence for the Brown Tree Frog (Litoria ewingi). I just checked the DPI website and the Common Eastern Froglet (Crinia signifera) is listed on Schedule 5 which means a licence is not needed to keep these frogs. However the the licence regulations state:

"A licence is not required to keep, possess, breed,
buy, sell or dispose of wildlife taxa listed in
Schedule 5 (Part A or Part B) of the of the Wildlife
Regulations 2002 for private purposes, as long as​the wildlife have come from a legal source." 

I am yet to determine what they mean by a 'legal' source but I'm fairly sure this doesn't cover removing the animals from the wild...

Aaron


----------



## moosenoose (Mar 5, 2010)

Yes I'm really unclear in regards to this. If the animal doesn't require a license, yet it's still illegal to take an animal from the wild - where and how are they able to prove there has been an offence committed? You don't require a license to purchase it, yet the animal can come from someone who doesn't require a license to sell it??? Go figure  I'm baffled.


----------



## cris (Mar 5, 2010)

moosenoose said:


> Yes I'm really unclear in regards to this. If the animal doesn't require a license, yet it's still illegal to take an animal from the wild - where and how are they able to prove there has been an offence committed? You don't require a license to purchase it, yet the animal can come from someone who doesn't require a license to sell it??? Go figure  I'm baffled.



Its just a law, you are supposed to follow it. Its a bit like catching undersized fish to keep, once its at your house you can only get caught if you are dumb enough to dob yourself in. I would never do such a thing and suggest you buy them legally as i dont condone illegal behaviour


----------



## Sdaji (Mar 5, 2010)

moosenoose said:


> Yes I'm really unclear in regards to this. If the animal doesn't require a license, yet it's still illegal to take an animal from the wild - where and how are they able to prove there has been an offence committed? You don't require a license to purchase it, yet the animal can come from someone who doesn't require a license to sell it??? Go figure  I'm baffled.



It's also illegal to kill and eat wild reptiles. It's illegal to pick wildflowers, dump rubbish into rivers, etc etc etc. Some laws are difficult to police, but they are still laws. Technically it's illegal to photograph wild reptiles, and it's certainly illegal to handle wild reptiles - obviously these laws are even more difficult to police than catching and keeping unlicensed species.

If it makes any sense, perhaps it is to prevent them from being collected en masse. If it was legal, some people might collect hundreds of Blue-tongued Lizards, Long-necked Turtles, etc etc, and sell them. Having said that, laws don't always make sense.

The frog people would probably recommend euthenasing the froglets rather than releasing them due to quarantine concerns. Disease is thought to be the primary cause of the well known frog declines, and bringing them into captivity can expose them to diseases which might be then put into the wild with the frogs.


----------



## Bricked (Mar 5, 2010)

hmm, thats some good info thanks


----------

